# Pacer



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

It looks like I might get a pacer. Do I need some kind of protection over it. HR. 37 while working









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

What is a Pacer?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

This is the old folks forum, if you don't know what a Pacer is, damn, you just weren't paying attention!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

woodway said:


> What is a Pacer?


Go to the American Motors forum.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

OP, that's what you get when you ask for medical advice on an internet forum. You should have just gone to your mechanic.

But to your question, I would probably just get liability unless you live in a high theft area.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

dir-T said:


> OP, that's what you get when you ask for medical advice on an internet forum. You should have just gone to your mechanic.
> 
> But to your question, I would probably just get liability unless you live in a high theft area.


I'd pay someone to steal my car if I drove a Pacer!

Now the Gremlin, I might find a way to make it cool:


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I would ask the doctor exactly where it will go and how fragile it is. Pump him for info, then make your relatively informed decision about protection (chest protector). If its way inside your ribs, I suspect that the broken pacemaker would be only one of your problems.

Also, post your question again in the old farts forum - there have to be some pacemakers in that crowd; Among our 50+ bunch, we have about every problem you'd ever not want. We're tough old farts.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

telemike said:


> I would ask the doctor exactly where it will go and how fragile it is. Pump him for info, then make your relatively informed decision about protection (chest protector). If its way inside your ribs, I suspect that the broken pacemaker would be only one of your problems.
> 
> Also, post your question again in the old farts forum - there have to be some pacemakers in that crowd; Among our 50+ bunch, we have about every problem you'd ever not want. We're tough old farts.


Yes i posted in this 4m I'm 60 But i still ride pretty hardcore.. I was wonder if anyone had put anything on to protect the pacer from hard falls (Pacemaker) I need it for low heart rate,, I do fine when cranky, My issues are setting at the desk.. I keep ready that it should have some protection in contact sports and tend to have way too many contacts with the dirt. 

The pacer sets on top of ribs , but has lead in to the heart.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

dir-T said:


> OP, that's what you get when you ask for medical advice on an internet forum. You should have just gone to your mechanic.
> 
> But to your question, I would probably just get liability unless you live in a high theft area.


sorry to have wasted your time, it was a logical question, for here,, Riding hardcore at 60 is not what most Docs expect.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

woodway said:


> What is a Pacer?


Pacemaker for Low HR.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

dir-T said:


> OP, that's what you get when you ask for medical advice on an internet forum. You should have just gone to your mechanic.
> 
> But to your question, I would probably just get liability unless you live in a high theft area.


When i was asking is 
Does anyone ride with a pacemaker, and if so do they protect it from a direct hit, from a hard fall
He did not have a suggestion for a way to protect it.
*I was not asking for advice about health but more like body armor , or padding or something else i have not considered *

My Heart does very well under "Load" , basically, I have no issues at all if i am doing any activity, strenuous is fine,, 
My issue is setting at a desk, or resting, when my HR drops into the high 30's, then i become symptomatic (dizzy, faint , short of breath and such) 
This might not even be an issue if i dont end up with one, but if i do,--- insight on how i protect it might be useful.

I still plan to continue on my MTN Bike and My MTN Uni,, and i always ride hard.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

You need answers from a doctor, preferably one that knows a thing or two about endurance athletes. If you're in great shape your rhr seems great, however those symptoms seem like a flag that should be investigated to rule out bradycardia etc.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

goofyarcher said:


> When i was asking is
> Does anyone ride with a pacemaker, and if so do they protect it from a direct hit, from a hard fall
> He did not have a suggestion for a way to protect it.
> *I was not asking for advice about health but more like body armor , or padding or something else i have not considered *
> ...


Don’t worry about it anymore than you’d worry about breaking a rib or collarbone.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Nurse Ben said:


> Don’t worry about it anymore than you’d worry about breaking a rib or collarbone.


ok that's kinda good news I fractured/cracked it down the length, very MINOR injury to the clavicle 6 months ago ,, and dislocated my shoulder 9 months ago, with a minor tear.. 
but the shoulder was from my Mountain Unicycle in the snow. on a steep hill 20degree + ,, then did the clavicle when i burped a tire off the rim ( lesson learned i run more psi now!!!!) Both injuries could of been avoided,, I now check my PSI quick squeeze everytime i stop,, Set the PSI with a gage before i start, and backed way off on the Mtn UNI,,


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

nOOky said:


> You need answers from a doctor, preferably one that knows a thing or two about endurance athletes. If you're in great shape your rhr seems great, however those symptoms seem like a flag that should be investigated to rule out bradycardia etc.


Yes ,, i just took off a monitor Thursday after 7 day, I did a monitor in the last year and "there were not enough below 40, but many at 40) a year ago, even though i get faint and light head often while resting. ( symptomatic ) ,,,
My Dr (cardiologist ) told me if i had Medicaid or Medicare he would have already scheduled a pacer last year, but , the other "big" company im with wants more proof, i was 38 while in his office last week. If my Garmin Fenix 6 pro is close to right,, which it appears to be, I have verified it many times, Last week with the monitor, I had Many under 40 some down to 36 one a few at 34..
I really want to get this done, it is a real pain " literally " when it gets that low
Just a FYI me EF was at 78 last time tested..

and after rereading your post ,, The Doc seemed to be shocked to have Pt that is still an endurance athlete. ,, i guess they think we have heart issues and quit life??

back to original question, body armor or padding for a pacer , is it needed. what have yall done , if you have a pacemaker.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

goofyarcher said:


> sorry to have wasted your time, it was a logical question, for here,, Riding hardcore at 60 is not what most Docs expect.


Not a logical question for here. Are you a troll?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

DrDon said:


> Not a logical question for here. Are you a troll?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


If you define a troll as someone looking for possible choices and help from the riding community then yes I'm a troll
I was hoping in the 50 + group someone else, might have some insight and or what they have done, 
then I can talk to my Dr. he knows nothing about riding
In the world im from, knowledge and options are power.

why is asking someone else that might be in the same situation the way they handled --- a trolll


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting medical advice from a forum regarding pacers is unbelievably stupid. Also, there are nuances in your story that raise red flags. Anyhow, continue onward. Until you don’t. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

DrDon said:


> Getting medical advice from a forum regarding pacers is unbelievably stupid. Also, there are nuances in your story that raise red flags. Anyhow, continue onward. Until you don’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Im sorry you dont understand the difference in gathering info and advice. get a life if you have nothing useful to post. 
again i was not asking about getting pacer ,, that is my Docs advise.. i was just looking for info , IF i do get one , IF how others might have protect theirs, again knowledge is power. ...


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

My apologies. I’ve seen people die from delay in treatment of malignant arrhythmias. I had a conversation with a group of doctors regarding my uncontrolled blood pressure. It was dropping too low with exercise when taking medication. None of them understood my predicament because they had limited experience with patients with hypertension that exercised intensely. However they made it very clear to me, with my family medical history, biking was not the priority. I hope you don’t make the same mistake I did by delaying care. Offering medical advice on a public forum is somewhat frowned upon, but with the heart, performing resuscitation and then achieving a viable rhythm is unlikely after cardiac arrest. Also brain damage occurs after ten minutes of CPR secondary to poor oxygenation. Once again I apologize if you already know this. However, sometimes my peers are not blunt enough or the patient, like myself outlined above, enters a state of denial. Don’t do as I do, do as I say. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Did you not read the post. This is my 2nd monitor In a year, I see the doc every quarter. I am not delaying it. But I cant afford the procedure until my ins will pay. By the way I worked as a medic and understand. 

The original post. How to protect it from a fall, or should that even be a concern. I have never met a bike rider with one,that I know of

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

DrDon said:


> My apologies. I’ve seen people die from delay in treatment of malignant arrhythmias. I had a conversation with a group of doctors regarding my uncontrolled blood pressure. It was dropping too low with exercise when taking medication. None of them understood my predicament because they had limited experience with patients with hypertension that exercised intensely. However they made it very clear to me, with my family medical history, biking was not the priority. I hope you don’t make the same mistake I did by delaying care. Offering medical advice on a public forum is somewhat frowned upon, but with the heart, performing resuscitation and then achieving a viable rhythm is unlikely after cardiac arrest. Also brain damage occurs after ten minutes of CPR secondary to poor oxygenation. Once again I apologize if you already know this. However, sometimes my peers are not blunt enough or the patient, like myself outlined above, enters a state of denial. Don’t do as I do, do as I say. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That was a good post. But yes I am aware of the medical ramifications, and thank you.. But frustated with delays ... you have to love how insurance dictates medicine.... I just was looking for info on how to protect it from a hard fall. Assuming we can get it done or do they even need protection?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah. I didn’t read the post clearly because of your English, I missed reading subsequent posts, and because I was tired. It’s unusual for insurance to stall regarding pacers which made me suspicious that you were dawdling. It makes me wonder if there is a clear need in your case. Especially since you’re not symptomatic with exertion and your cardiologist didn’t tell you not to exercise. I have a friend currently in a similar situation and I had to light a fire under his ass. Unlike you, he is extremely sedentary and only assertive regarding his healthcare if he feels he needs an particular issue addressed. Unfortunately patients tell half truths frequently and it bites them in the ass frequently. 

Personally I wouldn’t worry about falling and damaging the pacer. It’s over your pectoral muscle which is not a likely area to suffer injury. But I’m a terrible patient so don’t take my word for it. I would ask the tech that is responsible for monitoring the pacer after placement. If you want I can text our local CT surgeon who places them in our hospital of course with the understanding that our response is not medical advice. He is mostly a roadie but rides some mountain. Ultimately at the end of the day it’s your responsibility to follow the advice of your provider. I can PM you if he responds with an answer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Please PM me, I am looking for info to discuss with my Cardiologist who is familiar with my case. I would not use Inet/4m info as advice. but the info might enable me to ask my provider questions I have not considered. Which is prudent. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I understand your concerns and I have been riding with a pacemaker for almost 4 years now. I was worried about falling too and having some contorted crash that would damage the pacemaker itself. Considering the one they put in me has a tough plastic polymer wrapped around a titanium casing...there is very little chance of damaging it from a crash. The bigger concern is the possibility of disconnecting the lead wire from the heart wall as it is only attached with a 2mm corkscrew lead. Luckily, I can do a quick pacemaker transmission from a home comm box so my cardiac nurse can reassure me that everything is OK. Any ER you visit from a crash will also have the ability to take a quick look at the PM and look for any issues.

I was also told to take a full 2 months off the bike after I had my PM installed and no over head reaching during that time either. This helps the leads have some scar tissue develop over them to help stabilize them.

I too use to have a resting heart rate in the low to mid40's but my PM is more to keep my heart going. It used to want to stop for 30-45 seconds then would magically come back. One item to note...the default setting for low heart rate is 60 seconds and I lived with that for a couple months but it really interfered with my sleeping.

FWIW, I still get odd pains from the pocket the PM lives in...just a part of life for me now and living with a contraction in my body that also gets some jarring from MTB'ing.

I'd recommend picking up a copy of Haywire Heart. It did two things for me...gave me some great understanding of some of the details of how the cardiac electrical system works and a better understanding of other possible cardiac concerns. This language made it easier to have great discussion with my electrophysiologist when it came time to fine tuning the programming for my needs.








The Haywire Heart


Too much exercise can kill you. The Haywire Heart is the first book to examine heart conditions in athletes. Intended for anyone who comp...



www.goodreads.com





Hope this helps...

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

mbcracken said:


> I understand your concerns and I have been riding with a pacemaker for almost 4 years now. I was worried about falling too and having some contorted crash that would damage the pacemaker itself. Considering the one they put in me has a tough plastic polymer wrapped around a titanium casing...there is very little chance of damaging it from a crash. The bigger concern is the possibility of disconnecting the lead wire from the heart wall as it is only attached with a 2mm corkscrew lead. Luckily, I can do a quick pacemaker transmission from a home comm box so my cardiac nurse can reassure me that everything is OK. Any ER you visit from a crash will also have the ability to take a quick look at the PM and look for any issues.
> 
> I was also told to take a full 2 months off the bike after I had my PM installed and no over head reaching during that time either. This helps the leads have some scar tissue develop over them to help stabilize them.
> 
> ...


thank you for the post. Very good info, that will be heartbreaking if I can not build my Leg strength for 2 months.
were you allowed to do anything like spin to maintain some level of fitness?
this is scary now...... 
I understand limiting movement with arm, to let the scar tissue "hold" the pacer. Were you allowed anything aerobic -


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

goofyarcher said:


> thank you for the post. Very good info, that will be heartbreaking if I can not build my Leg strength for 2 months.
> were you allowed to do anything like spin to maintain some level of fitness?
> this is scary now......
> I understand limiting movement with arm, to let the scar tissue "hold" the pacer. Were you allowed anything aerobic -


I did long walks and easy hikes for the first 2 months. But this is something you’ll discuss with your doc. I was concerned too going in to my PM stuff but Redding the book and having great conversations with my doc and his nursing staff helped me thru it all.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

yes, i just read all the reviews of the book, it looks like a must-have,, even without any heart issues,, thank you, i have a long list of questions to ask my doc.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Quick update got my St. Jude pacer today,, 
sore but doing ok 
can see when it kicked in . yeaaa


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

You’ll be tearing up the trails soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Great to hear everything worked smoothly! And, ditto, you'll be hitting the trails before you know it!


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

mbcracken said:


> I understand your concerns and I have been riding with a pacemaker for almost 4 years now.
> 
> I was also told to take a full 2 months off the bike after I had my PM installed and no over head reaching during that time either. This helps the leads have some scar tissue develop over them to help stabilize them.
> 
> ...


I got a pacemaker for low heart rate (37ish bpm) back in December. I was concerned that 60 bpm might be too high, but I haven't had any issues with that. Sad to hear that there will probably be ongoing pain from the "pocket" the pacemaker goes into, 'cuz that's the only bad thing I've got left.



goofyarcher said:


> thank you for the post. Very good info, that will be heartbreaking if I can not build my Leg strength for 2 months.
> were you allowed to do anything like spin to maintain some level of fitness? this is scary now......
> I understand limiting movement with arm, to let the scar tissue "hold" the pacer. Were you allowed anything aerobic -


The only restrictions I had were related to arm movement and getting the incision wet. Exercise was not limited, but nobody had to remind me not to use my left arm those first few weeks.

I see no need for armor/padding for the pacemaker - it's tucked in below my collarbone, not an area normally touched in a crash. YMMV, tho.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes 18 days post and the body is clear about limits. I just left the EP office. They said the same. You cant really hurt the device. Just give it time to fully heal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

6 weeks post surgery,, and riding again got in 45 miles last week end on the trails


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

Great post. I just got a pacer on 12/29/2022. 
I had a heart rate between 30 + 35 when I went to the hospital. I honestly thought I was just having trouble breathing. The 1st night in the hospital it dropped into the 20s. 
I’m surprised that chest protection isn’t recommended but glad. I did find a company named Paceguard that makes a small pocket sized protector. I’m going to check with my doctor about it. 
I am not affiliated with the company or product in any way. Nor am I recommending it. I’m just trying to gather information. 
This was the last thing I expected to happen.
I hope to be back riding in a couple of months if all goes well.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

1Scorpion said:


> Great post. I just got a pacer on 12/29/2022.
> I had a heart rate between 30 + 35 when I went to the hospital. I honestly thought I was just having trouble breathing. The 1st night in the hospital it dropped into the 20s.
> I’m surprised that chest protection isn’t recommended but glad. I did find a company named Paceguard that makes a small pocket sized protector. I’m going to check with my doctor about it.
> I am not affiliated with the company or product in any way. Nor am I recommending it. I’m just trying to gather information.
> ...


I was back to Light riding in 4 weeks,, but it was painful, the pacer would bound and hurt, if i did it again , I would wate 45 days 2 weeks more really helps1st ride post pacer


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks I will definitely do that. Sounds like great advice. I was thinking about it moving around. I broke my femur and I could feel the rod move around for quite awhile when walking.
Happy New Year to all.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

1Scorpion said:


> Thanks I will definitely do that. Sounds like great advice. I was thinking about it moving around. I broke my femur and I could feel the rod move around for quite awhile when walking.
> Happy New Year to all.


no matter what you do , DO NOT LIFT YOUR ARM ABOVE YOUR HEAD FOR 28 days, that is what my doc told me, and many other told me the same, Be sure to ask about lifting arm!!!!


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

goofyarcher said:


> no matter what you do , DO NOT LIFT YOUR ARM ABOVE YOUR HEAD FOR 28 days, that is what my doc told me, and many other told me the same, Be sure to ask about lifting arm!!!!


 He made sure he got that point across loud and clear. I’m using the arm restraint they gave me. But I definitely can see how easy it would be to have a moment when you could forget.
I’m doing my very best but a whole month of not doing that is going to take a lot of discipline.
It pretty much means living with this restraining device the whole time. I’m not liking that at all. I do appreciate your reminding and stressing that fact. I’m need all the help I can get. Thanks.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

1Scorpion said:


> He made sure he got that point across loud and clear. I’m using the arm restraint they gave me. But I definitely can see how easy it would be to have a moment when you could forget.
> I’m doing my very best but a whole month of not doing that is going to take a lot of discipline.
> It pretty much means living with this restraining device the whole time. I’m not liking that at all. I do appreciate your reminding and stressing that fact. I’m need all the help I can get. Thanks.


yes i had a soft wrist brace on , and ran a belt though it, even was sleeping that way, you dont want a revision


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

during the day i used a sling, but be sure to some something so it does not lock up
for me i leaned forward and moved it in circles about 10 min each day, My doc ask me to so i would have have a "frozen" shoulder


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

goofyarcher said:


> during the day i used a sling, but be sure to some something so it does not lock up
> for me i leaned forward and moved it in circles about 10 min each day, My doc ask me to so i would have have a "frozen" shoulder


 I’m going to try to do just that. Thanks


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

After my wife had a mastectomy, we were out in Brnd and she went for a trail ride ~ six weeks post surgery.

She went over the bars and landed in a big pile of moon dust. The first thing she did was make sure the implant hadn’t “popped out” 🤣

I’ve never heard of someone dislodging a pacer, the greater likelihood would be smashing it into your chest and getting a helluva bruise 🙄

A resting heart rate of 20 bpm is mighty slow.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I just got my pacer 2 mos ago. I was having dizzy spells and blacking out. I'm pretty sure that was happening at 25-29 BPM. I think I would be dead at 20 BPM. I was back on the bike on day 29 w/o any problems. I have a very light chest protector that I'll wear until it gets too hot.


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks for all your words of encouragement. Went to the doctor yesterday. So far so good. He said not to worry about a chest protection. But to wait 30 days before trying to ride. 
But he did say that I would if 30 days was too soon. If so give it a couple more weeks.
As for having a heart rate of 20 bpm I honestly thought I was tired and falling asleep. He explained I was passing out and didn’t realize it.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Yep!


----------

